# Whats the secret to black mildew removal?



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've tried nearly everything to get these seats back to their original blue. The car sat in a basement for 25 years and the black mildew is probably deep in the pores of this vinyl (or whatever it is). I've resorted to a mild bleach/water solution in a spray bottle but I don't want to damage the blue dye that's pretty clean already. What's the secret? I have a marine cleaner/mildew remover on the way but I feel it won't be much help. Should I warm it up with a heat gun to open the pores and then spray the solution on? 
Ultimately the car will have new seat covers and door cards, but for now I would like to run the originals if I can get them clean enough.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I used this on some boat seats...worked pretty well.


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-mildew-stain-remover?affcode_c=&msclkid=eaababf4c7fb103d7ebdf4a9cf28be0f&gclid=CNC2hsOV5OsCFRMJiAkduDIGWw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I use "LA's totally awesome" which can be purchased at the dollar store/dollar general I forget which is which. It's cheap and strong, don't start full strength but you might have to work up to it. Be sure to wipe down with clean water afterward and maybe then a protectant if it cleans up. A soft brush to work it in helps too.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

I tried a marine mildew stain remover from Starbrite and it seemed to put a hurt on the black spots, but I think it's pretty much the same thing as Tilex shower cleaner. They smell the same and have the same active ingredient. Now when I wipe off the vinyl it looks like a little bit of the blue pigment is on the rag. I'm gonna call it good and put a moisturizer on and hope to get several more years out of these seats. The dash pad is in excellent condition but it seems like a darker blue that matches the interior dark blue metallic paint. Even the door panels seem to be a darker blue unless it's just age. All of this interior work is not critical because I'm still repairing window rust, rockers, and trunk. 
FYI, windshield is in there for a dry fit after lower lip replacement.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

steve491 said:


> I tried a marine mildew stain remover from Starbrite and it seemed to put a hurt on the black spots, but I think it's pretty much the same thing as Tilex shower cleaner. They smell the same and have the same active ingredient. Now when I wipe off the vinyl it looks like a little bit of the blue pigment is on the rag. I'm gonna call it good and put a moisturizer on and hope to get several more years out of these seats. The dash pad is in excellent condition but it seems like a darker blue that matches the interior dark blue metallic paint. Even the door panels seem to be a darker blue unless it's just age. All of this interior work is not critical because I'm still repairing window rust, rockers, and trunk.
> FYI, windshield is in there for a dry fit after lower lip replacement.
> View attachment 137189


I uploaded the wrong picture. Windshield was not in there.


----------

